

Robert W. Gundlach, Leading Xerox Inventor, Dies at 84 - viae
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/23/business/23gundlach.html?_r=1&hpw

======
viae
This is the part of the obituary that I found the most powerful:

Though inventing filled his working hours, Mr. Gundlach was enthralled with
canoeing, hiking, skiing — activities he pursued avidly most of his lifetime.
When he was in his 50s, feeling the need for a new hobby, he took up
windsurfing. He also made sure to be home from work in time to play ball or
build a bicycle jump, his children recalled.

“He had what we would call today a work-life balance,” said Eric Gundlach. “He
was the kind of man who left work behind.”

